# معاني اسماء السيارات



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الكثير منا لا يعرف معنى اسم سيارته بالعربي مع انه يقودها منذ سنين 
هنا بعض معاني اسماء السيارات 

لاند كروزر 
عابر الارض 

امبالا 
هي اسم غزال ذي قرون طويلة 

دودج سوبري : 
النحلة الخارقه 

هونداي 
سيارة المدينة 

سوبارو ليجاس : 
الشئ القديم المتوارث منذ القدم 

جيب رانجلر : 
راعي البقر او الكوبوي 

كابريس : Capric 
النزوة أو الهوى 

كورفيت Corvette 
سفينة حربية 
سريعة 

يوكون Yukon 
اسم مدينة في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية 

تاهو _ شقيق اليوكون 
اسم بحيرة تقع على الحدود بين ولايتي كاليفورنيا 

كراون: 
التاج 

متسوبيشي: 
ثلاث جواهر 

جاكوار: 
الفهد 

مرسيدس : 
الجميلة 

فولكس واجن: 
سيارة الشعب 

موستنغ : 
الفرس الأبيض 

مكسيما: 
السيارة القصوى 

الباث فايندر : 
مستكشف الطرق او الدروب 

افالون : 
أطلال في انجلترا يقال انها تحوي ضريح الملك آرثر 

ديابلو : 
الشيطان و العياذ بالله 


Town car 
تاون كار 
وتعني سيارة المدينه 


ford 
اسم مالك المصنع 

SAFARY 
ادغال افريقيه
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللل:1:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

حي شوف الدار واوطاني عيد سعدي يوم أوافيهـا 
مرحبابج دار خلاني والعـرب لاشـراف لـي فيهـا 
مال ودج في الحشا ثاني ما تعيـض البلـد لـو ييهـا 
كم نظرت وشفت بلداني ما سوت لو بت أراضيها


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
والله انت متميز


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

هذه هيه مواضيع الترفيه المناسبه للمهندس فتح الله عليك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 مارس 2009)

يقول المثل الشعبى :اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب............................... شكرا يامهندس على هذا المقال خاصة ومقالاتك عامة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتز المهندس (4 مارس 2009)

شكراا لكم جميعا
مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (5 مارس 2009)

هههههههه والله موضوع ممتع جدا 
الف شكر ليك بس كنت عايز اعرف يعني ايه كلمه تويوتا ههههههههه
اكيد حضرتك هتعرف بس لو كنت بتتكلم ياباني ههههههه


----------



## حسنين عمار (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة .. .. تحياتي الك عزيزي


----------



## zanitty (7 مارس 2009)

بجد حاجه حلوه اوى ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## المختار الأبيض (7 مارس 2009)

ممتاز جدا على المعلومات يا مهندسنا ... مزيدا من الإبداع و التألق ..:84:

 و ما دمت فتح هذا الموضوع فهل بالإمكان تقديم معاني إسماء السيارات التالية :

مازدا ، كانتر ، تويوتا ، بيجو ، فيات ، هوندا سيفيك ، مرسيدس ، فولفو ، بي ام دبليو ، داف ، ... و تطول القائمة !!:81:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

كاديلاك: اسم لمستكشف فرنسي وحاكم اداري 

اسكاليد: تعني تسلق الأسوار أو الحصون 

كابريس: النزوة أو الهوى 

كورفيت: سفينة حربية سريعة. 

يوكن :اسم مدينة في ولاية أوكلاهوما الأمريكية 

تاهو: اسم بحيرة تقع على الحدود بين ولايتي كاليفورنيا ونيفادا 

كامري :التاج بالياباني 

متسوبيشي: ثلاث جواهر 

جاكوار: الفهد 

مرسيدس :الجميلة 

فلكس واجن: سيارة الشعب 

موستنق: الفرس الابيض 

ثندربيرد: الطير الجارح 

تورس: الثور < بالاسباني 

الجمس :تعني الضاحية أو الحي السكني (ربما لكبر حجمه 

ميركوري: تعني عطارد 

انفينيتي: تعني اللا نهاية 

ليجند: الأسطورة 

باثفيندر: مستكشف الدروب او الطرق لكن المستكشف تنطبق 
على اكسبلورر 

رود ماستر: سيد الطريق 

سني: متفائل

مكسيما: أقصى او القصوى 

سيبل: حيوان يشبه الفهد 

بولو :لعبة انجلزية للاغنياء و النبلاء تستخدم فيها الأحصنة و المضارب 

افالون: أطلال في انجلترا يقال انها تحوي ضريح الملك آرثر 

اسكورت: نقل 

فوكس :يركز أو مركزة (الإتجاه 

ديابلو: الشيطان


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

منا يعرف العديد من الشركات اليابانية التي لم تترك بيت الا ودخلته، فهل فكرنا يوماً في معاني أسماء هذه الشركات؟
اليابانيون عادة ما يهتمون بأن يكون للأسماء التي يطلقونها معنى، لذلك أحببت أن أعرفكم بمعاني الأسماء التي استطعت جمعها من مصادر مختلفة
ولاحظوا أن أغلب أسماء الشركات هي أسماء عائلات يابانية ولكن في نفس الوقت لها معنى 

تــويـــوتــا TOYOTA
اسم الشخص الذي أنشأ هذه الشركة (تويودا إيجي) ... ولكن حولوا الحرف "دا" إلى "تا" لتسهيل نطقها على الأجانب
وكلمة تويوتا تنقسم إلى كلمتين: "تويو" بمعنى "وفير أو خصيب" ، و "تا" بمعنى "حقل (وبالأخص حقل الأرز)"
فيكون معنى "تويوتا" : الحقل الوفير ، أو الحقل الخصيب 

سـوزوكـي SUZUKI 
هو اسم أحد أشهر العائلات اليابانية
سوزوكي تنقسم إلى كلمتين: :سوزو" بمعنى "جرس أو أجراس"، "كي" بمعنى شجرة
فيكون معنى "سوزوكي" : شجرة الأجراس 

نيسّــــان Nissan
قد تتفاجأ إذا علمت أن "Nissan" معناها ببساطة: "إنتاج اليابان" 
Ni : اختصار لكلمة Nippon بمعنى "اليابان"
ssan : اختصار لكلمة seisan بمعنى "انتاج" أو "صُنع"
ولكن بعضنا يخطئ في نطقها ويقول " neesan " وهذا يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى. فيجب مراعاة ذلك وشد السين 

مـيـتـسـوبـيـشـي Mitsubishi
ميتسوبيشي معناه "الجواهر الثلاثة" ، كما هو واضح من الشعار
ولهذه التسمية قصة، هي أن صاحب هذه الشركة واسمه "إيواساكي ياتارو" بدأ في العمل في التجارة البحرية عام 1870، وكان يملك ثلاث سفن يحملها بالبضائع ويتاجر بها في كوريا والصين، وكانت هذه الثلاث سفن من أغلى مايملك وأعز الأشياء لديه لذلك سماهم الجواهر الثلاثة "ميتسوبيشي" ...وشيئاً فشيئاً ازدادت تجارته وفتح مصانع في اليابان وانتقل الى صناعة الموتورات والأدوات الكهربائية، إلى أن أصبحت شركة ميتسوبيشي من أضخم الشركات التي لها عائدات مالية على مستوى العالم وأصبحت ميزانيتها تفوق ميزانية بعض الدول! 

هـــونــــدا HONDA
هوندا هو اسم عائلة مؤسس هذه الشركة "هوندا سوشيرو" ومعنى هوندا هو : الحقل الرئيسي
"hon": بمعنى رئيسي أو أساسي
"da": بمعنى حقل 

يـــامـــاهـــا YAMAHA
ياماها معناها "حد الجبل"
ياما : بمعنى "جبل"
"ها" : بمعنى "حد" أو "شفير"
وهي اسم عائلة يابانية 

مــــازدا MAZDA
في الأصل هي "ماتسودا" "Matsuda" ، وهي اسم عائلة يابانية ومعناها "حقل أشجار الصنوبر"
ولكنهم كتبوها "Mazda" لتسهيل نطقها على الأجانب 

ســـيــكــو SEIKO
سيكو تعني في اللغة اليابانية : "النجاح" 

كـــاسيــو CASIO
ينطقها اليابانيون "كاشيو" وهي اسم عائلة يابانية معناها "خلف شجرة السنديان"
"كاشي" : شجرة السنديان
"أو" : خلف






التوقيع 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله: أركان الرجولة أربع: الديانة والأمانة والصيانة والرزانة
منقوللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

اى خدمة يا مهندس التويوتا بس الاجابى بالعربى موش باليابانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 مارس 2009)

فى انتظار تعليقاتك ومشاركتكم الحيةةةةةةةةةةةةةة والحرة والفعالة مشكوريين جميعا وخصوصا مهندس التويتا احمد الغرباوى


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2009)

بجد الموضوع دمه خفيف اوى اوى


----------



## abonoorsattar (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كثيرا


----------



## المختار الأبيض (9 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> اى خدمة يا مهندس التويوتا بس الاجابى بالعربى موش باليابانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
بارك الله فيك .. أحسنت و أبدعت و كنت أمينا في النقل ... 
استفدت منك في تعلم كلمات يابانية كتبت بالعربي و لو أنك كتبتها بالياباني لا ما فهمت منك حرف !
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:56:​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مارس 2009)

اعتقد هذه المرة الثالثة ينشر هذا الموضوع تحت نفس العنوان .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (10 مارس 2009)

هههههههههه
الف شكر يامهندسنا الكبير 
بجد معلومات غايه في الروعه
ومقبوله من حضرتك مهندس التويوتا هههههههه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مششكوررررررررررررررررررررريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يناير 2012)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> مرسيدس :
> الجميلة



أظن أن هذه المعلومة خطأ


----------



## black88star (30 يناير 2012)

يديك الف عافية


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هل الموضوع الشيق


----------



## حسنى النجار (6 فبراير 2012)

تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسلم


----------



## hawk5 (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## koka turbo (13 أبريل 2012)

maskooooooooooooor 25ee


----------



## بوفا الزوى (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور خونا والله شي ممتع معرفة معاني الاسماء


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 أبريل 2012)

عاشت الايادي على الجهود الحلوة


----------

